
Http://www.Google.com/sorry - dandrewsen
http://www.google.com/sorry
======
dandrewsen
Has anyone else been getting redirected to this page after doing a search via
the Chrome address bar?

~~~
sp332
It does nothing but ask for captchas over and over?

~~~
ambiate
Without the 'back link', it cannot redirect you to your original search. Your
'from location' is google.com/sorry, so, once you pass the test, it sends you
back to google.com/sorry instead of back to your previous activity which
triggered the Captcha.

~~~
sp332
Wouldn't my referrer point back to this HN page?

~~~
SpenserJ
If you're coming from an HTTPS page (which I think HN forces) to an HTTP page,
the referer is not sent. It is only sent for HTTP->HTTP and HTTPS->HTTPS (even
cross-domain, despite the info that leaks out)

[http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec15.html#sec15...](http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec15.html#sec15.1.3)

------
scottcanoni
This seems to happen sporadically in the morning at my company and I speculate
that it's due to a large number of employees who are querying Google at the
same time from the network's IP. Google sees this as bot-like behavior and
shows the capthca.

